# Vaccination schedule for Beagle puppies



## gsujwh (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a litter of 7 Beagle puppies and to save a few dollars I'm planning on doing all the worming and 5/7way shots myself. We've done these in the past but it's been awhile and I can't remember at what ages we gave each shot. I'm also curious about when I should be giving the mom medicine's and when it's safe to start giving her heartworm medicine again. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## R G (Apr 24, 2010)

I give my own vaccines but I buy them from the vet.  He charges about $7. for the shot including the syrenge.  I think that because he does so many shots the ones he has are the freshest you can get.  He will tell you the proper schedule and don't forget the lepto on the second or third set.


----------



## Prorain (Apr 24, 2010)

once you have pulled them pups off her start wormer,I start heartworm med 1 month later so she has time to build strenght back up.Good luck


----------



## southern_pride (Apr 26, 2010)

Worm your gyp and her pups when the pups turn 2 weeks and every 2 weeks after that. We use pyrantel for the pups, fenbedazole for the gyp)
Give the pups their 1st shots at 5-6 weeks(we give ours 5 way, but 7 or 8 ways are fine. FYI, lepto isn't necessary in Georgia, but if your pups are going to other states, it wouldn't be a bad idea to give it to them). Then give them a booster 5 way every 3 weeks until the pups reach 15-16 weeks.
You can restart your gyp in heart worm preventative after the pups are born, even while she's nursing them. Start the pups on a heartworm preventative when the reach 12 weeks.
Hope this helps.


----------



## gsujwh (Apr 26, 2010)

I guess we got a late start on the wormer, they just got their first dose this weekend at 3 1/2 weeks. I was thinking that the 5 way shots started at 5 weeks and were every 3 weeks after, so thank you for confirming that. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------

